# 08 Superduty - Ready to buy one but confused



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm ready to buy a new 08 F-250 but I'm not sure if I should get the FX4 or XLT. I've looked at both and just can't decide. I like the chrome on the XLT but the FX4 seems to give a better bang for the buck regarding wheels & suspension. Also, how are the tires that come with the truck? Are they okay in the snow or will I be spending more $$ for decent tires? Thanks for the help.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

fx-4 your really paying more for some skid plates some mild lift . if going to use the truck for like hunting some offroad use like a farm it seems to be the best way too go . xlt is nice a little basic . i would get the most what your can afford if can afford an fx-4 then def. spring for it . i think ford is using continental there ok IMO but if going to be plowing you might want some bigger meats


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I bought a 08 Lariet. I looked at the FX4 but you couldn't get the high end heat/ac that comes in the Lariet.

I'm not sure if Mike PSD realizes the FX4's are different in 08 than they were in 05. The 08 ones come in red, white or black only. They have a special leather interior available if not standard. The dash has graphite look verses woodgrain lariet look. They do have the skid plates and such.

My 05 was a FX4 lariet, heated seats, climate control ac/heat - I couldn't get that in 08..

I think the FX4 package is just as much as a Lariet for that matter, in 08....


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks framer 1901 ive only looked online at the new 2008 at the build own truck options


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Tires by the way - 18" standard wheels come with junk Continentals - BFG replacements are like 1300. the 20" $1700 option wheel comes with Goodyears which looked AOK, replacement BGF's I heard were 1700..............


Ford needs to get on the ball and put reliable tires on their trucks.............


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

It has been my feeling that the Fx4 rides ROUGHER than the 4x4 does. This is going back a ways though. I dont know how things are in the new trucks. Just my $0.02


----------



## Greensway (Nov 2, 2002)

The Fx4 has better standard features - for an added cost.

I bought two 08's this summer ( one fx4 & other xlt ), the fx4 is definately the better of them, but you are right - the chrome looks better on the xlt.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Greensway;402118 said:


> The Fx4 has better standard features - for an added cost.
> 
> I bought two 08's this summer ( one fx4 & other xlt ), the fx4 is definately the better of them, but you are right - the chrome looks better on the xlt.


Not to Hijack but. Do you have any pictures of your '08's with the plows on?


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks for your comments. I ordered the FX4 with a chrome billet grille instead of the painted grille that comes standard with the FX4. They say it will be 6 to 8 weeks before it comes in. I can't wait.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

What engine and cab did you get? Now is the hard part, the wait! Congrats You might be waiting a little longer than that. I know some guys on FTE that ordered there trucks in June that have not gotten them yet, and are still being told 4 more weeks.


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Dale:

I got the supercab with the V-10. I was concerned that the V-8 would not be enough when I plow some major uphill grades and the price difference was about the same as the cost of going to a Boston Red Sox game after considering tickets, parking, drinks, dinner, etc. I'll just watch an extra game on tv instead of going to Fenway Park and I have my V-10 for free purplebou


----------



## Greensway (Nov 2, 2002)

"Quality Sr"
No pictures of the plows on yet, I have the 810 off of the last f350 that is going on one - and a new one on the other.

2008 F350 CC fx4 6.4 deisel - new 810
2008 F250 xlt v-10 w/ 03' 810
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25092&stc=1&d=1189356409


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

What made you buy two new trucks? that is like 100k right there must feel it in the wallet.


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Greensway, please post pics once you get the plows on. I'm very interested to see how things come out. Thanks. BTW, nice trucks


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Great looking trucks, Greensway. i love the new SDs. my dad's new '08 F-450 just came in so we'll be picking it up this week. how do you like the 6.4? it seems i'll be looking forward to everything but the milage!
Good luck with your new trucks, all the best and can't wait to see them with plows!
Mike.


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

*new ford*

go to blueovalforums.com and get a pin# and use the x-plan pricing from Ford, saves money and when you get a vin# from dealer the folks there can track your new vehicle. neat site I just got my 08 F-150 with a x-plan pin# and save big bucks. also if you have a vin from a truck on the lot they can tell you the exact cost to you..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

*Carpet Delete*

I was told that the FX4 couldn't have the carpets deleted. We ordered the XLT because of this reason. Carpets become way too nasty in this type of work with salt, garbage residue, and grass.


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Pristine, I think you're right about the carpets but the FX4 includes full size all-weather rubber mats that go over the carpets. They cover 90% of the carpeting. I had the same concern but I took a look at the all-weather mats and was satisfied.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I have found that salt and carpets don't seem to mix that well, even if 90% is covered, i really like the plastic floor.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Pristine PM ltd;405745 said:


> I have found that salt and carpets don't seem to mix that well, even if 90% is covered, i really like the plastic floor.


I covered mine with towels, extreme duty floor mats and there still was salt in places. I wish I would have got the rubber flooring AND the 4x4 shifter on the floor, I was told they didnt make them like that any more......wrong!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mysticlandscape;402309 said:


> What made you buy two new trucks? that is like 100k right there must feel it in the wallet.


He needed them? He needed the tax writeoff? Maybe he just wants new trucks. Gotta spend money to make money.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

If you guys want to virtually eliminate all the salt on the carpet and you have a ford superduty, all need is some silicone. The salt isnt being tracked in by your feet, its being brought in by the door runner in the cab. That plastic flat peice at the edge of the carpet in the cab. All you have to do is crawl under the truck with some silicone and you will see all the little black clips that the plastic door runner clips into. there are big gaps all around the fitting so if you pile on the silicone around the black plastic clips, just about all of your salt issues will be gone. With the rubber floor, the same thing is happening but its just not being absorbed through the rubber. I also added husky floor liners and i dont get any salt stain on the carpet.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I thought that it was a good thing to have that gap... not sure why, but yeah, are you positive that it should be sealed?


----------

